# divinycell



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

I had read that chasing tails had bought a sheet for 77 bucks. Tried a pm but if hes like me he dont check them very often. If anyone knows where I can get a sheet for 77 in or around Cape Coral that would be great. Marine trading post said it is 120.
Thanks in advance
Glenn


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

sorry just got back in town i got it at http://www.fiberglassservices.com that stuff works great making a side console out of it now they will deliver down to n ft myers for 5.00 off bayshore and 75


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

glenn its called plascore


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks a bunch Tails. I got your message today, I do appreciate the call. I am not able to answer calls while Im dealing (poker that is)  
I will be adding a false floor to my Gheenoe Classic.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

well if you need help or just wanna fish call me


----------

